# Would you adhere to the new smoking ban in public places?



## krinish (Oct 2, 2008)

*What does the new smoking ban in public places mean to you?*

One of the most controversial law in moderm times is being implemented from today.
I think we have equal number of smokers and non smokers in our country, and the debate would rage on and on.

Are you a smoker? Would you quit smoking in public places, Would you smoke in your house putting your family members at risk, or would you cough up 200 rs and smoke in public? or is it, you dont give a damm about this law.

Let the Debate start. Please dont get personal, attacking smokers and non smokers alike. Light hearted banter and arguments is always in.


----------



## amc888 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not a smoker. In my opinion, why the govt just ban the public smoking instead of banning cigarettes? So our Government need taxes from cigarettes. 

Friends, what is your opinion?


----------



## krinish (Oct 2, 2008)

This time it looks stricter.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a non-smoker, and I hate smokers and drinkers. So, I fully support Anbumani in all his decision.


----------



## krinish (Oct 2, 2008)

amipoal said:


> I'm a non-smoker, and I hate smokers and drinkers. So, I fully support Anbumani in all his decision.


 

thats a little harsh!! Any reason why you hate them?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ I hate them too, they ruin their lives and the lives of those around them.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

well really confused on this issue 50-50 chances...
felt pity for the smokers at the same time felt nice for the people that really hated cigarettes anyhow personally i didn't had any problems with smokers although i don't smoke but I think it looks cool when one is smoking....


----------



## karnivore (Oct 2, 2008)

This law will give our beloved policemen another excuse to extort money. Thats all it will do.

This law will backfire....unless accommodation is made for the smokers (like smoking zone etc.) On one hand, Govt. permits to manufacture and sell cigarette, but on the other, would not permit to consume it (the law virtually comes to it only). 

Although can't quite put my finger on it, there is a legal blowout waiting somewhere out there.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

I hate smokers too... And a good move by govt.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 2, 2008)

if i am a real betruger, i will use my soulcube to transport the persons who smokes in public place to their child-ages so that they feels how the smell is irritated to others.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

I am a smoker.  We have no such thing in our sountry _as of now._ I am a Nepalese.
I feel that such thing should be enforced in our country as well. 

As for me; I am not intrguing while smoking. I smoke in my own room(closed from inside) when no-one is in house or is asleep. I smoke in my veranda. 
Even I dont like the smell; I dont go near places where people are smoking. I find the smell equally intriguing.

Let me get this clear; when one smokes, the smell is not that pronounced. You dont smell the cigarette/breathe through your nose while smoking. But when you are normally carrying out your work; its intriguing.

I like the sensation and have no regrets of smoking. I am in no hurry to leave it. I have seen smokers live 90 years, and I know how much smoking leads to how much danger. I aint addicted right now. Can live without it for months; but like smoking. I dont think anyone has a problem with my smoking; I am a co-operative smoker. If everyone becomes co-operative... such laws are useless.

But I do feel bad when people say they hate smokers/drinkers... We are not idiots/morons. We know what we are doing; at least I do.


----------



## unitechy (Oct 2, 2008)

amc888 said:


> So our Government need taxes from cigarettes.
> 
> Friends, what is your opinion?



Government can't ban cigarettes as they(tobacco in general) bring loads of money in their bank 

i don't smoke and don't like it people smoking !! 
just cant take the smoke in ...
Its good that government is bringing in new laws but lets see how much people follow..


----------



## afonofa (Oct 2, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> well really confused on this issue 50-50 chances...
> felt pity for the smokers at the same time felt nice for the people that really hated cigarettes anyhow personally i didn't had any problems with smokers although i don't smoke


No need to feel pity for them. The ill effects of smoking on health have been very well researched. This ban will only help and its definitely good for non-smokers. 


amipoal said:


> I'm a non-smoker, and I hate smokers and drinkers. So, I fully support Anbumani in all his decision.


I don't hate them even though it irritates me a lot when I have to inhale second hand smoke because of them. Its their life, if they want to shorten it, let them but thats no reason to create a nuisance for others who want to live a healthier life.


IronManForever said:


> I dont think anyone has a problem with my smoking; I am a co-operative smoker. If everyone becomes co-operative... such laws are useless.
> 
> But I do feel bad when people say they hate smokers/drinkers... We are not idiots/morons. We know what we are doing; at least I do.


Unfortunately most of the smokers that I've come across don't think the way you do. It would be much better if they were as considerate as you. But till that happens, I support this ban on smoking in public places.

I don't think banning cigarettes will help. It would only make that industry go underground which will create more problems.


----------



## kuki_295 (Oct 2, 2008)

I get headache when there's a smoker around so i HATE THEM.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I would, I am not a smoker anyways

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 2, 2008)

I have no problem with someone smoking. Let him die, why should I be bothered about his health. But if his smoking exposes me to chemicals that can harm me, I don't see any reason to be obliged to him to inhale his smoke. So, I support ban in public places and feel that smoking in 'private' places should be left to the smoker.

I am doctor and I have seen patients(not just the poor, but even the rich ones) dying of cancer due to smoking. Also, they don't die peacefully, but have very miserable last moments. I don't want to suffer so much.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2008)

Gladly. I don't smoke. And I hate inhaling passive smoke.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 2, 2008)

I want to see how they implement it. Passing a bill through parliament is one thing, implementing it on the ground is another.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 2, 2008)

Also, I am interested in what Mumbai Mirror does now. They tend to be a metro newspaper that deals with contemporary(and sometimes childish, non-sense) issues.


----------



## krinish (Oct 3, 2008)

So many non smokers, good to see that. Smokers know they are digging their own grave. As it is city living is really bad with pollution and a city like bangalore where I come from, its worse with the fine red dust and new bulidings coming up everyday. 

I honestly feel that addicted smokers wake up every morning thinkining that they will quit today, but unfortunately their will power is not soo strong and give in to the temptation easily. Hats off to people who once were addicted and given up now.
Im going to be a part of this ban and help the Govt to follow this rule, ill do my best.

Im not a smoker. Hate smoking, but dont hate smokers. I get angry when smokers compramise a non smoker's heath.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 3, 2008)

may be ur right afonofa should not feel pity for smokers...hehe


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

Me don't smoke and don't like people who smoke in public places and annoy others.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 3, 2008)

@afonofa & krinish

I hate terrorists, smokers, drinkers, and all those who kill or cause irreparable damage to other people, without reason.

I don't have to explain you why it's not a crime to hate terrorists.

Smokers: I mean those who smoke in public (A MAJORITY) and make the innocent people, who just by no fault of theirs suffer. I feel suffocated and feel like punching the &*(#*(@&(, though it's not possible.

Drinkers are irritating, dangerous and a nuisance, they commit crimes (A MAJORITY) and put the blame on the effect of alcohol.

Anyway, again A MAJORITY in this forum support my view, so I'm happy that this country still has lots of right-minded people.


----------



## New (Oct 3, 2008)

> I hate terrorists, smokers, drinkers, and all those who kill or cause irreparable damage to other people, without reason.


+1000


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2008)

I support that ban too because passive smoking is very injurious to health ..but most of my frnds are suterias (means smokers ) so I inhale it also  ..but I avoid mostly ...

But my q is that in our country it will not be effective ..hamare desh main there are lots of laws..but nobody follows them and everything is governed by bribe and babudom..This law... now becomes a new tool for police to fill their own pockets  

As regd hating smokers n drinkers ..I dont hate them..Why should I ..A person has its own personal space and if he has habits that arent affecting others why one should bother ?? 

and lemme tell u a neat and 100% true fact : 

*Most of the doctors ,engineers,CEO/CFO all top notch working class ppl who work for 8-12 hrs five or six days a week are smokers/drinkers*...They are like that ...They have so much stress in life ... so when they get a weekend... they like to spend it totally tension free..but their mind doesnt rest..so just to slow it down ...they occasionally drink/smoke 

When all the kids/students in this forum start working in some IT/Medical line etc then they will realise this fact ! 

but eveything in limit is good..anything u take in excess and become addicted is bad ....


----------



## karnivore (Oct 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> When all the kids/students in this forum start working in some IT/Medical line etc then they will realise this fact !


Bang on target. Nevertheless, it is appreciable that most of the forum members are conscious of the ill effects.

As for me. I am somewhere between a smoker and non-smoker. I generally don't smoke, certainly not addicted. But when stress and tension breath down my neck, cigarettes do tend to calm my nerves. Call it an excuse, if u will, but thats the way it is for me.

Also, this "hatred" for smokers is really a little juvenile. Delhi, Mumbai and some other indian metropolitan cities are among the most polluted cities in the world. I wonder, how much of it is contributed by the smokers. 

If passive smoking is the reason for all the ire, then may be one should venture out one's house wearing, a gas mask. Emissions from cars, due to half burned fuels, cause more damage to u, than passive smoking.

This is one more law, that will bite the dust in no time...and fill the pockets of our friendly, neighbourhood policemen.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

Making a law is one thing, enforcing it and making people obey it, is quite another. I support this step, but I'm afraid it will only lead to harassment of the general public by the police. They've given the cops another way to make a quick buck. Those who want to smoke, will smoke when no policeman is around and throw it away as soon as they see one. This will never work.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *Most of the doctors ,engineers,CEO/CFO all top notch working class ppl who work for 8-12 hrs five or six days a week are smokers/drinkers*...They are like that ...They have so much stress in life ... so when they get a weekend... they like to spend it totally tension free..but their mind doesnt rest..so just to slow it down ...they occasionally drink/smoke


Thats the price they pay for a high-paying job.
Surgeons have so much tension that almost all surgeons need alcohol if they are not mentally strong.

Now, let us not complain about it. Didn't we want to make India like America? So lets be ready to cough up the price for it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2008)

I am not complaining Doctor ..I am emphasizing the truth ..I am an engineer too with 4 yrs wrk exp in IT


----------



## nmenon (Oct 3, 2008)

Smoking does no good to anyone, I'm against smoking and welcome the law on principle.
Still its more of an avenue for extortion of money from violators, it will not be enforced 
with the required vigour.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 4, 2008)

nmenon said:


> Smoking does no good to anyone, I'm against smoking and welcome the law on principle.
> Still its more of an avenue for extortion of money from violators, it will not be enforced
> with the required vigour.


Just to keep clear of confusions, I was not justifying anybody's addictions. I agree I should have been more specific and non-ambiguous in my reply.


----------



## afonofa (Oct 4, 2008)

karnivore said:


> If passive smoking is the reason for all the ire, then may be one should venture out one's house wearing, a gas mask. Emissions from cars, due to half burned fuels, cause more damage to u, than passive smoking.


 In a country like India, most of the people have grown up with and are used to breathing polluted air, people probably won't even know what fresh air is like . Pollution from vehicles is not something that we can avoid. We have to live with it till there's better technology. But passive smoking is something that can be avoided if smokers were more considerate towards non-smokers but since the majority are not, to that extent this law will provide some relief. Wearing gas masks is not practical but not lighting up while you are waiting for the bus or for your turn at the ticket counter etc. is very much doable.


rohan_shenoy said:


> Now, let us not complain about it. Didn't we want to make India like America?


America is so passé, we are trying to emulate China now!


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Didn't we want to make India like America? So lets be ready to cough up the price for it.


Naah we are just working for America :/

Where will one can get cheap labor ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> Naah we are just working for America :/
> 
> Where will one can get cheap labor ?



Thats right T .. but one *K*orrection..cheap and quality labor..Its the era of globalisation..When some other country offers gud quality and cheap prices: all offshore jobs will go from India to there  but really its only due to IT..India's name has come so prominently on world map for last 4-5 yrs...abhi bhi yahan US main kaafi log hai who still dont know anything abt India ...

We are living in Amerika ..Amerika its wunderbar
(We're living in America America is wonderful)

Wenn getanzt wird will ich führen
auch wenn ihr euch alleine dreht
(When there's dancing I want to lead
even if you're whirling around alone)

Musik kommt aus dem Weißen Haus
und vor Paris steht Micky Maus

(Music is coming out of the White House
and Mickey Mouse is standing in front of Paris) 

A very famous song of Rammy...but really Amerika is wonderful..my exp says ..thats y its such a developed and gr8 nation


----------



## karnivore (Oct 4, 2008)

afonofa said:
			
		

> In a country like India, most of the people have grown up with and are used to breathing polluted air, people probably won't even know what fresh air is like. Pollution from vehicles is not something that we can avoid. We have to live with it till there's better technology. But passive smoking is something that can be avoided if smokers were more considerate towards non-smokers but since the majority are not, to that extent this law will provide some relief. Wearing gas masks is not practical but not lighting up while you are waiting for the bus or for your turn at the ticket counter etc. is very much doable.


Agreed, that smokers need to be more considerate. But that's beside the point that I am trying to make. 

Members here seem to conclude, that since passive smoking causes damage, smokers are despicable. What I am trying to say is that, one may not like a smoker for several hundred reasons (e.g. u make not like the smell of the smoke, it may cause nasal irritation to u etc - it does to me, BTW), but passive-smoking-cause-damage-to-me is a bad argument in a country like India, where pollution, as you have rightly said, is something we practically grow up with.

If your underlying logic is "health concern due to passive smoke", then it should apply uniformly to all and sundry, that are directly responsible or are passively contributing, to pollution. You can't single out smokers for that. 

I am merely pointing to the fallacy. 

Ghutka causes more damage than cigarettes. I would love to see a ban on ghutka as well. Not just consumption, but ban on manufacture itself.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2008)

but Government earns more from Manikchand 

How can one close the thing from which the dough comes ?

Sp instead they took the easy way  But thats too will nobody care :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont smoke so this is not an issue 4 me....


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

/\
Me too
But it will help to decrease some death


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 4, 2008)

see here what we all predicted come true :ROFL 

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/6214/11vs6.th.jpg*img296.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

afonofa said:
			
		

> Unfortunately most of the smokers that I've come across don't think the way you do. It would be much better if they were as considerate as you. But till that happens, I support this ban on smoking in public places.
> 
> I don't think banning cigarettes will help. It would only make that industry go underground which will create more problems.


So, Smoking a necessary evil? Eh? 



			
				rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> But if his smoking exposes me to chemicals that can harm me, I don't see any reason to be obliged to him to inhale his smoke.



Not offending but one does oneself as good by not getting a habit of fried potatoes+fried rice.  BTW, you a doctor? Oh! I am in the first year. 



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Most of the doctors ,engineers,CEO/CFO all top notch working class ppl who work for 8-12 hrs five or six days a week are smokers/drinkers...They are like that ...They have so much stress in life ... so when they get a weekend... they like to spend it totally tension free..but their mind doesnt rest..so just to slow it down ...they occasionally drink/smoke
> 
> When all the kids/students in this forum start working in some IT/Medical line etc then they will realise this fact !
> 
> but eveything in limit is good..anything u take in excess and become addicted is bad ....


About professionals who smoke, nice one. 

8 Months ago; I thought I'd never smoke. But now I enjoy it. Aint exactly eddicted but will be so in near future. Damn care. I already said that I have not seen/heard anyone live too short because of heavy smoking. 65 is enough for me. (I dont intend to be a chain smoker though) 

And to correct you; smoking within limits is what everyone thinks of and does; Its just that we keep redefining the limits. 



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> As for me. I am somewhere between a smoker and non-smoker. I generally don't smoke, certainly not addicted. But when stress and tension breath down my neck, cigarettes do tend to calm my nerves. Call it an excuse, if u will, but thats the way it is for me.
> 
> Also, this "hatred" for smokers is really a little juvenile. Delhi, Mumbai and some other indian metropolitan cities are among the most polluted cities in the world. I wonder, how much of it is contributed by the smokers.


My smoking routine resembles yours. 

And after reading the posts in this thread; I was getting ashamed of myself. Thinking, was I the one to blame, the worst of my kind? 

Anyways, your post gave my thoughts a new direction.
I know theres no reason to be ashamed. Even I dont like the smell, and many of my friends feel the same. 



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> see here what we all predicted come true :ROFL


LOLzzz


----------



## karnivore (Oct 4, 2008)

> Anyways, your post gave my thoughts a new direction.


Hey...smoking is still a bad habit.

Here's a trick that I employ to keep my smoking, that is whenever I have these odd smoking bouts, under control. I do not carry any cigarette with me. That way whenever I have to smoke, I have to go and buy it. And that is not always possible because of heavy work schedule. Smoking gets automatically checked.

Had I carried cigarette packets with me, I would have become addicted to it, long time ago.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

> And to correct you; smoking within limits is what everyone thinks of and does; Its just that we keep redefining the limits


very true..but im not a smoker ...i had tried but cudnt get it..good for me..i just drink beer occasionally 

my philosphy : try everything practically before saying its bad or good ..


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 5, 2008)

@IronManForever , rohan is not a doctor. check his profile here

and you started smoking in first year itself...most docs smoke, by the way...


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> But it will help to decrease some death


death is not grave but its the transition and suffering which is painful.


Better to die in one shot than suffering everyday from cancer or other ailment. After all its your body and its you to take care of it


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 5, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> @IronManForever , rohan is not a doctor. check his profile here
> 
> and you started smoking in first year itself...most docs smoke, by the way...


lol....I am a doc and I a non-smoker


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 6, 2008)

karnivore said:
			
		

> Hey...smoking is still a bad habit.
> 
> Here's a trick that I employ to keep my smoking, that is whenever I have these odd smoking bouts, under control. I do not carry any cigarette with me. That way whenever I have to smoke, I have to go and buy it. And that is not always possible because of heavy work schedule. Smoking gets automatically checked.
> 
> Had I carried cigarette packets with me, I would have become addicted to it, long time ago.


Something even I do. But I buy one cigarette in advance so that I have a reserve if all hell breaks loose upon me. 

Yeah yeah, smoking is bad. Especially as girls hate it. 



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> very true..but im not a smoker ...i had tried but cudnt get it..good for me..i just drink beer occasionally
> 
> my philosphy : try everything practically before saying its bad or good ..


Good for you. Don't smoke is what I tell everybody. 
But yeah, assumptions (about amoking/smokers) can only do so much.. one has to know what what is talking about; and thats what you said.
But that doesnt mean that you have to smoke. Just dont care about others unless its disturbing you. 



			
				apoorva84 said:
			
		

> and you started smoking in first year itself...most docs smoke, by the way...


 girlfriend....... (i'm so nave..)


----------



## afonofa (Oct 8, 2008)

karnivore said:


> If your underlying logic is "health concern due to passive smoke", then it should apply uniformly to all and sundry, that are directly responsible or are passively contributing, to pollution. You can't single out smokers for that.


Agreed.

Though I'd like to point out that you don't get the exhaust fumes from vehicles right in your face. By the time vehicular exhaust gets to you, its diluted much more than smoke from a cigarette as smokers are almost always close enough and for a long enough duration. This compared to vehicles which are usually moving, is probably why people are more concerned about the ill effects of passive smoking on their health, rather than the exhaust from vehicles.

Don't know if there's a study on it, but I think passive smoking will be more hazardous to health than vehicular pollution but vehicular pollution at traffic signals will probably be more harmful than passive smoking. So a much more appropriate equivalent, to this ban on smoking in public places, would be a ban on keeping the engine idling at traffic signals.

Besides there are all these pollution control checks for vehicles, something had to be done for smokers too. 

Of course this is from a metropolitan point of view. In the smaller towns I doubt whether anyone would be interested in adhering to this ban much less enforce it. As for villages, they will probably hear about this ban only in the next elections when the opposition drums up the issue.


----------

